# Landscape edging



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

The best edging I have found is plain old rocks. They allow you to weed eat and if they move, kick them back in place. Unless you are going to drive 48" spikes, you will have to reset that type of edging every spring.


----------



## sk8z (Nov 7, 2007)

Aha...plain ole rock...didn't even think about that. :thumbup: 

Here i'm always comparing all the different kinds of edging at HD & Lowes thinking there's something that will work.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*edging*

I've used thin pieces of limestone or flagstone. Not cheap, but we had some laying around. It's a little more decorative and won't heave out of the ground like the plastic stuff.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Plain old bricks look neater than stone. They just sit on top of the ground and gradually sink in. I wouldn't think winter would bother them.


----------



## IRW9355 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Landscape Edging*

I got my edging right in Michigan. It's aluminum edging and it is manufactured in Grand Rapids, MI. I got it from Dreamscape Outdoor Living at YardProduct.com. It came with 12" reinforced aluminum stakes and there were frost holes on the side of the edging where you could hammer the stakes in at a 45 degree angle, preventing the edging from popping out like that cheap black plastic stuff. I bought the brown painted 120' box and it was very easy to install. They delivered it for free and it took 1 day to get to my house. Hope this helps.


----------



## sk8z (Nov 7, 2007)

IRW9355 said:


> I got my edging right in Michigan. It's aluminum edging and it is manufactured in Grand Rapids, MI. I got it from Dreamscape Outdoor Living at YardProduct.com. It came with 12" reinforced aluminum stakes and there were frost holes on the side of the edging where you could hammer the stakes in at a 45 degree angle, preventing the edging from popping out like that cheap black plastic stuff. I bought the brown painted 120' box and it was very easy to install. They delivered it for free and it took 1 day to get to my house. Hope this helps.


How long have you had it in? What has been your experience over the winter...did it heave out of the ground at all?


----------



## IckesTheSane (Oct 17, 2007)

sk8z said:


> It came with these small, maybe 6" spikes that are supposed to hold the edging in the ground. But they are smooth and round with no teeth to prevent them from coming out.


Just a thought I had: It may be worth it to check out a camping store. I know there are tent stakes for all kinds of ground, even sand and snow. Those may do a better job of keeping the edging in place. Or they may be specialty stakes and cost more than they would be worth to you. :001_unsure:


----------

